# Just arrived today, 19" Siena Wheels from VW



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

This is listed as an accessory wheel for the CC. It is 19X8 et41. The color is gray, which is simply a little darker than the standard Silver you normally see on wheels.


























_Modified by [email protected] at 10:54 PM 2-27-2009_


----------



## comcf (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Just arrived today, 19" Siena Wheels from VW ([email protected])*

Looks nice. Just PMed you about the tire size they recommend for these.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

good thing i can just waltz down to the dealership and check these out in person!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_good thing i can just waltz down to the dealership and check these out in person!

See what happens when you give a sober guy a camera?....Blurry pics!!


----------



## GR8CAR (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Just arrived today, 19" Siena Wheels from VW ([email protected])*

price? aren´t those 19x8?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Just arrived today, 19" Siena Wheels from VW (GR8CAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GR8CAR* »_price? aren´t those 19x8?


wrd.


----------



## GR8CAR (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Just arrived today, 19" Siena Wheels from VW (passat_98)*

according to the PDF, those are also called sagitta, OEMPl.us has them listed as 19x8
https://www.volkswagen-zubehoe...20250


_Modified by GR8CAR at 5:59 PM 2-27-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Just arrived today, 19" Siena Wheels from VW (GR8CAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GR8CAR* »_price? aren´t those 19x8?


Thanks for catching that. The Parts catalog lists them as 19X9 et60. We figured out that was wrong, but did not double check the width. They do look wide, but I will confirm the width tomorrow.
Retail on these is $449.00 each and I will sell them for $380.00 each.


----------



## JamesonsViggen (Feb 10, 2009)

I like the 17 x 8 sports, just wish they were bigger. These look pretty close to being just that. I just wonder how heavy they are.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
See what happens when you give a sober guy a camera?....Blurry pics!!









ha its all good. everyone needs a little sobering.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*

OKAY, It seems I should pay more attention to the wheel and less to the catalog....originally I posted that these were 19X9 et60......after some questions and looking at the wheels....
*They are 19X8 et41*


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

Can you post some pictures of these on a car?


----------



## b-double-e (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (veedubmac)*

stunning . lets see installed!


----------



## JamesonsViggen (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (veedubmac)*

I saw a small CC pamphlet at the dealer this weekend showing these wheels on the car as an option.


----------



## JamesonsViggen (Feb 10, 2009)

Buried deep into google images, was a pic of these wheels and the Gold Coast body kit on a black CC. Wow, I think I am sold on both!


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (JamesonsViggen)*

whats the VW part number?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (WannabeVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WannabeVWguy* »_whats the VW part number?

1K8-071-499-QQ9


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (b-double-e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b-double-e* »_stunning . lets see installed!

hey bud, we should "test" fit these on my car


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_
hey bud, we should "test" fit these on my car









They won't fit your GTI!!


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

not talking about the GTI







besides, its 4x100 i already know it wont fit


----------



## greekspec (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*

thank god I'm a VW parts specialist and get these at dealer cost but for that price you can buy the RS$ wheels from the TT 19x9et49 oh nethier a MKV owner


----------



## mikeeb777 (Nov 2, 2006)

they look awsome ....how much did you pay ??


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
They won't fit your GTI!!









he needs to update his profile


----------



## iDubber.com (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Just arrived today, 19" Siena Wheels from VW ([email protected])*

what are they going on


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (JamesonsViggen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JamesonsViggen* »_Buried deep into google images, was a pic of these wheels and the Gold Coast body kit on a black CC. Wow, I think I am sold on both!
http://www.vwtuningmag.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/volkswagen-cc-bodykit.jpg[img][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

that looks incredible [IMG]http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/cool.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Just arrived today, 19" Siena Wheels from VW (iDubber.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iDubber.com* »_what are they going on

They are going on a V6 CC today. The interlagos off the CC are going on a CW GTI with Thunderbunny kit. The Huffs from the GTI are going on a TR Rabbit 4Door with loering springs.


----------



## coomoob1 (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: Just arrived today, 19" Siena Wheels from VW ([email protected])*

PICS! PICS! PICS!


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

let me get the interlagos bud! you can have the 17's for the GTI!


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Geez, Bud. You should ALWAYS come to us if you don't know sizing for the wheels...


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*

will these fit on a b6 passat ?


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BORA RSI)*

yes


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (iPinch)*

where can i get them from? Arnt these the same as on the goldcoast cc?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

no, the gold coast has the polished interlagos wheels i believe


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Just arrived today, 19" Siena Wheels from VW ([email protected])*

Gold coast wheels








Siena


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Almost exactly the same the only major differences I can see is that around the lug holes the GC wheels are square and the spacing of the spokes is a little different. The space between the section that leads to the lug holes on the siena wheels is pretty much straight/parallel while the GC wheels widen.


----------



## b-double-e (May 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

are they on the car yet?
lets see them!


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Just arrived today, 19" Siena Wheels from VW (iPinch)*

Apparently, the wheels of the Gold Coast Edition CC, are not exclusive to that limited edition version...
...Check them out here:








They are called *LUGANO*, and are available in bright chrome.
8J x 19", H2 ET41, 5/112 ___ 1K8 601 025 C
They come up in ETKA as an optional for the Scirocco.
One might consider them as the 19" version of the *INTERLAGOS* (also available in bright chrome)
8J x 18", H2 ET41, 5/112 ___ 3C8 601 025 D 
...optional for the Passat CC.
The 19" *SAGITTA*, pictured earlier in this thread, are also very, very fine, though








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by sergiommms at 5:59 PM 3-21-2009_


----------



## 2.0fsiwagon (Nov 27, 2007)

Those wheels are pretty cool.


----------



## BojanRS4 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Just arrived today, 19" Siena Wheels from VW ([email protected])*

Nice wheels, can You fit 19x9 on passat? I have TTS RS4 style wheels and tires on A3 and they are to big, trying to trade for ones You have. Anyone interested?


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

*Sagitta, Black Thunder, RIAL Lugano*

Hi all
Just posting some more info on Passat CC wheels:
Official german press release:
http://www.volkswagen-zubehoer...m.pdf
babelfish translation:
http://uk.babelfish.yahoo.com/...slate
German E-Shop:
https://www.volkswagen-zubehoe...42379
Those Black Thunder do look nice...
BTW...
I thought the new RIAL Lugano, which are also black, and look very similar to the Interlagos (!), would be THE BOMB on a Deep Black CC (like mine)...
Check them out: http://rial.de/rial/index.php?...d=193
...so I actually enquired RIAL about the cost and techincal specs, but alas, their answer was "we checked, unfortunately the Lugano is not approved for the Passat CC; for normal Passat yes, but not for CC."


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Just arrived today, 19" Siena Wheels from VW ([email protected])*

You can see these...

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_This is listed as an accessory wheel for the CC. It is 19X8 et41. The color is gray, which is simply a little darker than the standard Silver you normally see on wheels.










...on a (Golf) GTI here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4269956


_Modified by sergiommms at 7:49 AM 10-25-2009_


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

I love those wheels. Exactlty what I want.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

Here are some pics of a CC with the Gold Coast kit and 19" Alloys. This car was done by Suburban VW of Troy Michigan so I do not take any credit for this car, but I am thinking of building one on my next allocation.


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

the undecided - ness might be from the wheel gap. 

Someone P-shop this pic and might give you a better idea.


----------



## 2k3gli (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: (jaronbrass)*

For some reason anything larger than 18's on a CC just looks off to me.


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (jaronbrass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaronbrass* »_I'm still undecided. Here they are on my 4Motion:

































_Modified by jaronbrass at 9:02 AM 10-30-2009_

wow the car looks amazing, in my opinion they fit the car very well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Andrew 16v (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (jettamkIVvr6)*

Jaron, I think the car looks amazing, I'm really digging those wheels
Bud, you said these wouldn't fit GTI's. Just courious why, don't they all have the same bolt pattern? Would it be because of the offset? I'd really like to see these on a mkvi!


----------



## grine19 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (jaronbrass)*

I applaud the attempt, but personally those wheels just aren't doing it for me. The wheel just doesn't seem to fit. If you slammed the car, it might help, but for me the interlagos look better, or better yet the lugano


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (Andrew 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Andrew 16v* »_Jaron, I think the car looks amazing, I'm really digging those wheels
Bud, you said these wouldn't fit GTI's. Just courious why, don't they all have the same bolt pattern? Would it be because of the offset? I'd really like to see these on a mkvi!

Did I say that? If I did, not sure why.....Yes, these do fit the GTI.


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

from sema


----------



## ccdreamer (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (EvoVEnto)*








Does anyone know if that car at SEMA is on coils or springs?


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (ccdreamer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ccdreamer* »_







Does anyone know if that car at SEMA is on coils or springs?

H&R coils , not turned very far down


----------



## swaite (Nov 15, 2009)

i saw that cc while at sema this year (it looked great except they had a red sticker pinstripe down the side that needed to come off!) I was suprised this was the only cc in the show.


----------



## Draw007 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (EvoVEnto)*

Perfect drop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That doesn't look like a GC body kit either. (If it is, it looks better on that car than any other I've seen. I Like.)

_Modified by Draw007 at 5:09 PM 11-25-2009_


_Modified by Draw007 at 5:10 PM 11-25-2009_


----------



## rs_t (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Draw007)*

I like these wheels!


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (EvoVEnto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoVEnto* »_from sema 








 Hmm... i actually really dig this.


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: (EvoVEnto)*

Sweet! It's even in my color. I'm sold. Just need a little extra cash...


----------



## vDubr (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bullitt_TDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bullitt_TDI* »_the undecided - ness might be from the wheel gap. 

Someone P-shop this pic and might give you a better idea.









The wheels look great; it's definitely the wheel gap...


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vDubr)*

I agree


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Thanks for everyone who shared pictures....the cars look great!


----------



## VDUBYA2004 (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Could someone post pics of these wheels on a 2010 GTi or Photoshop these on a 2010 GTi???? Pleeeeze? Thnx.


----------



## VDUBYA2004 (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dcdubbin202)*

Hey Thankx mann....It looks ok. These with about 35mm of lowering on HR springs....Thumbs UP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VDUBYA2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBYA2004* »_Hey Thankx mann....It looks ok. These with about 35mm of lowering on HR springs....Thumbs UP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I agree....really need to close the wheel gap.


----------



## Draw007 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Just a 1" drop is all it needs.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

dcdubbin202 said:


> Quick Photoshop. The dimensions aren't accurate and the calipers aren't red but at least you get the idea.


These wheels look sharp on that Golf GTI. Wonder how they look in real life?


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

dcdubbin202 said:


> I'm still undecided. Here they are on my 4Motion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wonder if you can run a slightly larger tire (say 245/35/19) to sort of close up the gap alittle...after all, the wheel does look like it can fit a size wider tire. What is the current tire size in the pics?


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

So these wheels have 2 names, but they are one and the same wheel since there is only 1 part number.


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

What's the weight of these? Anybody?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

AsianDude said:


> I wonder if you can run a slightly larger tire (say 245/35/19) to sort of close up the gap alittle...after all, the wheel does look like it can fit a size wider tire. What is the current tire size in the pics?


the difference in overall diameter of a 245/35 to a 235/35 is .3 inches so that means it would fill tha gam .15 inches more, not noticable at all.



AsianDude said:


> So these wheels have 2 names, but they are one and the same wheel since there is only 1 part number.


What is the other name you think these wheels have?


----------



## DownhillA4 (Apr 18, 2008)

[email protected] it won't let me PM you. Would love to find assistance in getting myself a set of 19" Sagitta OEm VW CC wheels for my Audi! ECS price of $1700 is alittle steep for me. Let me know if you can help or if anyone knows a used set for sale! Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

DownhillA4 said:


> [email protected] it won't let me PM you. Would love to find assistance in getting myself a set of 19" Sagitta OEm VW CC wheels for my Audi! ECS price of $1700 is alittle steep for me. Let me know if you can help or if anyone knows a used set for sale! Thanks


send me a pm :wave::beer:


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

nice


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

DownhillA4 said:


> [email protected] it won't let me PM you. Would love to find assistance in getting myself a set of 19" Sagitta OEm VW CC wheels for my Audi! ECS price of $1700 is alittle steep for me. Let me know if you can help or if anyone knows a used set for sale! Thanks


Back from the dead.

Regardless these wheels are hot.


----------



## DownhillA4 (Apr 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> send me a pm :wave::beer:


PM was sent a few days ago!:thumbup:


----------

